# backseat setup in g body



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok heres my idea. I basically wanna eliminate the back seat (both parts) and make a custom enclosure for everything and make it look real nice. My idea is to face 2 12w7's upwards firing to the roof with the ports facing foward (towards the front of the car). will a setup like this sound good? I plan on runnin 2 jl1000's for both woofers. I have one already with one of the amps in a JL sealed box and it hits pretty damn good. I jus wanna know if 2 will hit harder the way i described it. I plan on upgrading the alternator to a more powerful one but not sure on what amperage rating to buy. I also wanna run a couple yellow tops for the amps with 2 caps.I wanna do this so i have all the room in the world to play with in the trunk if i wanted to go with a 3 pump 10 battery setup. thanks in advance for ur help.


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

#1 dont run caps..theyre useless and are just a bandaid to a weak electrical system. if you run a HO alt, upgraded big 3 and a couple extra batts then youll be good to go without caps

#2 if you get yellow tops...get a g31 yellowtop...or bluetop. Theyre both the exact same battery internally just the bluetop has dual posts which makes it a bit better imo. But the g31 optimas are the big batts with the oddly shaped cells like this









#3 unfortunately the setup that you're talking about will probably be louder if you avoided it alltogether and put the setup in the trunk. However as you said you probably wont have the room so your best bet is to put a wall in the car, then you would have a nice setup in the making. If done right with enough planning...its really not that much work to do your average wall. It can all be built in one weekend for sure unless you plan on really building a kickass wall. But if its only for 2 w7s then it doesnt need to be all that strong. Im doing a wall in my gbody right now so if you need any pointers let me know

#4 if you were for some reason set on just building a back seat box...then you'll be loudest with woofers and port forward. Woofers to passenger side and your port on the far drivers side.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam i should have took pics year's back there was a monte w/ 4 12's rollin around here.Same thing set out.

It was just nasty as in loud and obnoxious


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Think long and hard before you do it... Everybody I know who took their back seats out eventually put them back. plus very rarely do it look good and clean...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

if you are going to give up the back seat go with bigger/better subs...


make it worth your while


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 8 2009, 12:58 PM~15598689
> *if you are going to give up the back seat go with bigger/better subs...
> make it worth your while
> *


agreed....and a full wall.


once you build a wall properly...nice and sturdy and done right. You can throw nearly any shitty woofers in there and it will hammer nicely.

Spend your time and money on the enclosure not the gear.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

when u say wall u mean like i wont be able to see out of the rear of the car right? if so Im not really feelin that idea. i remember in lowrider magazine a couple years ago there was a candy tangerine monte LS i believe and it had 4 kicker l7s in the back seat. shit looked soooooo clean. i basically just wanna know if its gunna sound like real deep bass or will i just hear two woofers behind me slappin and not get good sound and spl out of it?? 



btw thanks for all the input homies. appreciate it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 9 2009, 01:12 AM~15604042
> *agreed....and a full wall.
> once you build a wall properly...nice and sturdy and done right.  You can throw nearly any shitty woofers in there and it will hammer nicely.
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


HEY BRO, IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT, SPEAK WITH SOME OF THE HOMIES DOWN THERE AND DO A CUSTOM WRAP AROUND LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK, AND HIDE THE SUBS IN THERE. I MEAN YOU IN MIA, AND WE BOTH KNOW, YOU LEAVE YOUR SIT FOR TWO SECONDS, THEY GOT YA. BUT YOU CAN DO A NICE LOVE SEAT AND HIDE THE WOOFERS BEHIND GRILLE CLOTH, OR YOU CAN MAKE SOME CUSTOM GRILES. A LOVE SEAT IS NOT VERY EXPENSIVE TO DO AND THERE ARE ALOT OF FOOLS IN MIA THAT CAN DO THE WORK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15613986
> *:uh:
> HEY BRO, IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT, SPEAK WITH SOME OF THE HOMIES DOWN THERE AND DO A CUSTOM WRAP AROUND LOVE SEAT IN THE BACK, AND HIDE THE SUBS IN THERE.  I MEAN YOU IN MIA, AND WE BOTH KNOW, YOU LEAVE YOUR SIT FOR TWO SECONDS, THEY GOT YA.  BUT YOU CAN DO A NICE LOVE SEAT AND HIDE THE WOOFERS BEHIND GRILLE CLOTH, OR YOU CAN MAKE SOME CUSTOM GRILES.  A LOVE SEAT IS NOT VERY EXPENSIVE TO DO AND THERE ARE ALOT OF FOOLS IN MIA THAT CAN DO THE WORK
> *


hmmmmmm loveseat...... splain plz. n e pics? thanks for the input big homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN FIND, I HAD A PICTURE OF IT CAUSE I WAS GOING TO DO IT IN MY CADDY


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good lookin out dirty


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

this is two 15'' L7s in a 87 monte, you can still see through the back window :biggrin:  








[/IMG]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats wut Im talkin about. i wonder if it hits deep without firing upwards or towards the rear of the trunk :dunno:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 06:16 PM~15625603
> *thats wut Im talkin about. i wonder if it hits deep without firing upwards or towards the rear of the trunk :dunno:
> *


i still vote for a full wall...and if you need to see out the back get yourself a cheap screen and backup camera. your setup will be 10x louder this way and look absolutely badass!

BUT, its not for everyone. if you want the backseat setup it will still work decently if you build it all below the window line all facing forward, big slot port on drivers side and woofers as far over to passenger side as possible.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15626206
> *i still vote for a full wall...and if you need to see out the back get yourself a cheap screen and backup camera.  your setup will be 10x louder this way and look absolutely badass!
> 
> BUT, its not for everyone.  if you want the backseat setup it will still work decently if you build it all below the window line all facing forward, big slot port on drivers side and woofers as far over to passenger side as possible.
> *


LOWRIDER!!!! THAT IS BASICALLY WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. BUT IT INCORPORATES ACTUAL BACK SEAT, SO WHEN PEOPLE LOOK IN THE CAR, IT LOOKS LIKE A BACK SEAT, BUT INSTEAD OF PEOPLE SEEING THE SUBS, THEN MAKE A NICE GRILLE, OR COVER THE SUBS WITH GRILLE CLOTH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

honestly i gotta have a rear windshield to look out of i dont think this regal is a good car for me to do that to. plus its my daily. but to tell u the truth i guess im just gunna have to either wait and see who does it before i do and approves or jus do it and find out my damn self... I think with a nice tuned ported box jus for my single w7 will sound better than my sealed enclosure... i hope it does...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 10 2009, 06:09 PM~15625518
> *this is two 15'' L7s in a 87 monte, you can still see through the back window :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now that i think about it...... for him to get the magnets to clear he wouldve had to cut all of that support metal in between the back seat and trunk. that should weaken the body if im not mistaken.. who knows it prolly sounds bad ass and the car is just lay and play..... who knows..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 10:33 PM~15627480
> *now that i think about it...... for him to get the magnets to clear he wouldve had to cut all of that support metal in between the back seat and trunk. that should weaken the body if im not mistaken.. who knows it prolly sounds bad ass and the car is just lay and play..... who knows..
> *


YOU JUST HAVE TO RE-INFORCE THE AREA AROUND THE CUT OUT, AND THEN JUST BUILD THE BOX AROUND THE CUT OUT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 10 2009, 08:36 PM~15627522
> *YOU JUST HAVE TO RE-INFORCE THE AREA AROUND THE CUT OUT, AND THEN JUST BUILD THE BOX AROUND THE CUT OUT
> *


gotcha. i tell ya boy if i had stupid money id be buildin 10 cars at once with crazy systems :roflmao: even though ive had systems since i was able to drive im just now tryna learn the ends and odds of it..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 10:44 PM~15627621
> *gotcha. i tell ya boy if i had stupid money id be buildin 10 cars at once with crazy systems :roflmao:  even though ive had systems since i was able to drive im just now tryna learn the ends and odds of it..
> *


TRIAL AND ERROR THE BEST KNOWLEDGE


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

W7's are the shit but get three huuuuuge diference from 2.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 10 2009, 08:53 PM~15627724
> *TRIAL AND ERROR THE BEST KNOWLEDGE
> *


yup. just like juice i guess. try this out, break it, then fix it :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15628485
> *W7's are the shit but get three huuuuuge diference from 2.
> *












Used to have this in my cutlass older W4.Rear facing.It's a big heavy bitch


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that shit looks good . i think a nice 500.1 JL will compliment those very nicely :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15629472
> *that shit looks good . i think a nice 500.1 JL will compliment those very nicely :biggrin:
> *












Had teh lower amp on it.About 3/4 gain


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 10 2009, 09:56 PM~15628485
> *W7's are the shit but get three huuuuuge diference from 2.
> *


another woofer means more power is need which means beefier electrical system etc. And larger enclosure required.

Even then 3 woofers shouldnt be that much of a difference from 2 with all things equal


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 11 2009, 02:23 AM~15630662
> *another woofer means more power is need which means beefier electrical system etc.  And larger enclosure required.
> 
> Even then 3 woofers shouldnt be that much of a difference from 2 with all things equal
> *


yeah already as it is for one i wanna upgrade the alt to maybe a 160 if thats enough and throw a yellow top under the hood for a lil more juice cuz my headlights dim so low it looks like they bout to turn off lol. i jus need to find sumbody that can build me the right ported box and tune everything to its fullest potential. i know this thing can get lower its just a matter of time :biggrin:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 11 2009, 06:29 AM~15631162
> *yeah already as it is for one i wanna upgrade the alt to maybe a 160 if thats enough and throw a yellow top under the hood for a lil more juice cuz my headlights dim so low it looks like they bout to turn off lol. i jus need to find sumbody that can build me the right ported box and tune everything to its fullest potential. i know this thing can get lower its just a matter of time :biggrin:
> *


i build and design boxes for a living. PM me if you're interested...I can send you just a design for you to build or ship the whole enclosure.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15640801
> *i build and design boxes for a living.  PM me if you're interested...I can send you just a design for you to build or ship the whole enclosure.
> *


ight maybe u can help me out a lil bit..... pm in progress..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 06:26 AM~15642051
> *ight maybe u can help me out a lil bit..... pm in progress..
> *


pm sent! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=435417&st=20


holy shit this looks sweet. actually looks like sumthin i wanted to do exactly like it. i wonder if this shit drops.. (scroll down a lil, backseat setup in gbody in burgandy)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 11 2009, 01:29 AM~15629561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD BOTH OF THOSE AMPS.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 08:55 AM~15642160
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=435417&st=20
> holy shit this looks sweet. actually looks like sumthin i wanted to do exactly like it. i wonder if this shit drops.. (scroll down a lil, backseat setup in gbody in burgandy)
> *


THAT IS HOMIE WITH THE CUTLAS THAT USED TO HIT UP ALL THE SHOWS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 12 2009, 11:35 AM~15644754
> *THAT IS HOMIE WITH THE CUTLAS THAT USED TO HIT UP ALL THE SHOWS
> *


u mean the one wit the blower out the hood? regardless that shit looks great exactly wut how i was picturing it in my head. i jus wish i knew if it was worth it.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

smh at u being from miami and not remembering that were king of back seat g body free air setups  

back in da second 2 none days everyone was juiced and beatin with either 4 10s or 12s free air across the back seat and still had plenty of room for juice,also free air doesnt really need alot of power to beat and will beat more than enough...

i had 8 10s and still had my rear seat and whole trunk,have pics but no scanner and very clean although my seat back was moved about 6 inches forward u couldnt tell i had and 8 pack till i played it then it was over lol



if u run 4 subs u dont have to move the seat forward just get rid of the trunk rods and in some cases depending on da sub u run u wont need to...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM~15758116
> *smh at u being from miami and not remembering that were king of back seat g body free air setups
> 
> back in da second 2 none days everyone was juiced and beatin with either 4 10s or 12s free air across the back seat and still had plenty of room for juice,also free air doesnt really need alot of power to beat and will beat more than enough...
> ...


lol i remember them days but i myself tried a free air setup and it sucked bawlsackz lol im sure i was doin it all wrong but hey i was 15 i didnt know shit just experimenting. my plans for this car have actually changed as of recently and looks like im gunna use the entire trunk to build a kick ass ported box for 2 12w7's and 2 1000.1v2's :cheesy: 

thanks for the input my thread was dying


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

hey gangstaburban95

did you get to do the "big 3" yet in your car ?
saw you said the lights dim till theyr barely even on.

I put this in my daily driver car. re sx 18









it hammers down quite nicely now that I got my big 3
and a extra reserve battery in my storage compartment.
kenetik 800 size plus I put a yellow top under the hood also


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

homie WHAT THE FUCK. lmao that shit looks SERIOUS! thanks for the input ive been wanting one of those kinetic batts just for the amp and a yellow top for under the hood. this might be a stupid question but u have to run a wire from the reserve batt for the amp to the front of the car to the alt to keep it charged correct? btw all u need is some carpet on that box to match the guts and u got urself a winner :thumbsup:


----------

